# Trouble getting permission



## hardcoredecs

Any one out trying to lock some fields down yet this year...i know sd opens earlier than nd but... Seems since sd raised the bag limit and earlier starting date every one and there son must be hunting this year. Never got turned down from so many fields and had to put on this many miles just to find a decent wheat field to hunt...make a guy want to take up a different sport sometimes. Just my rant for the day and was wondering if i was the only one thats noticing this.


----------



## jpallen14

That's because all your buddies are locking up 5-10 feilds weeks in advanced so they can hunt one. Pretty lame if you ask me. Great way to burn landowner relationships also. It really ****** off some landowners when guys say they are going to hunt and never do.


----------



## dsm16428

Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?


----------



## WingedShooter7

dsm16428 said:


> Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?


Actually it makes tons of sense, landowners want geese shot off their land and like to give people the opportunity to hunt here in South Dakota without exchanging any kind of money. They don't like people going around locking up every field and never hunting it, must not work like that were your from.


----------



## Finlander

Same here! Find fields full of geese all fall that are promised to someone and it never gets hunted all season while we're scraping to find one good field! Then the farmers complain of all the geese there! :******:


----------



## Duckslayer100

WingedShooter7 said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it makes tons of sense, landowners want geese shot off their land and like to give people the opportunity to hunt here in South Dakota without exchanging any kind of money. They don't like people going around locking up every field and never hunting it, must not work like that were your from.
Click to expand...

What he said!!!!!


----------



## slough

dsm16428 said:


> Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?


I've had farmers give me that exact sentiment before, that they are unhappy because they gave some guys permission and told others no because they had already given permission and then it never got hunted. That was during the regular season, and other than wanting the birds shot, it probably just makes them look like a fool and I'm sure they don't care for the dishonesty.


----------



## mntwinsfan

I have permission for 109 fields. Only plan on hunting the weekends.


----------



## BirdJ

Its called having CONTROL on the hunters part. I have a friend that lives in the eastern part of our state and he owns some ground not to far away from me. He hasn't been out the last couple of seasons (health reasons) so I thought I would give him a call and see if I could hunt it this last season. He told me he leased it to a couple of friends of his but he said just give them a call and see what they would say. So I did. They said that they have friends that come out to goose hunt during the season so I said that I just wanted to ask and they said thanks for calling. With my scouting and going into town pretty much everyday that field wasn't hunted once this last fall. Its called CONTROL!


----------



## the professor

It's pretty pathetic how many fields are all ready spoken for and probably won't get hunted. Going to make for a lot of sunrise 21 gun swats across the water on saturday morning. I might just hunt a public slough that also holds good perch.


----------



## jpallen14

I haven't hunted an early goose opener for years. Good luck with that shat show boys and girls. Get them all bunched up for me a few days into the season.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I don't have that problem here but if I did I think I would monitor the properties and re-visit the farmer after a week if no-one hunted it.


----------



## 6162rk

field whores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are everywhere. if any of them had an ounce of brains they would scout the night or two before they hunt and leave the birds alone until that time. the dipsticks sit on the roads, field edges, etc. and stare at the birds day after day. the birds can't feed in peace and chose to move on to a place where they are not bothered. i have seen this happening more and more over the last 10 years for sure. i don't understand their thinking.

good luck


----------



## duckp

Hey,it's the American way-it's called greed.Heck some fields here are tied up before they are harvested.  
On the other hand,I found 3,yes 3,'walk in' fields full of geese last nite.Might be a circus on them saturday morn but I doubt it.One of them is small and pretty remote.Was holding 100-150 birds last nite.


----------



## EllendaleND

6162rk said:


> field whores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are everywhere. if any of them had an ounce of brains they would scout the night or two before they hunt and leave the birds alone until that time. the dipsticks sit on the roads, field edges, etc. and stare at the birds day after day. the birds can't feed in peace and chose to move on to a place where they are not bothered. i have seen this happening more and more over the last 10 years for sure. i don't understand their thinking.
> 
> good luck


Thank you!!! Thats exactly what i do, I scout a nite or 2 before and shoot it up!! All of the landowners are good friends of mine and they have no problems with me calling them the night before!!


----------



## T Shot

WingedShooter7 said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it makes tons of sense, landowners want geese shot off their land and like to give people the opportunity to hunt here in South Dakota without exchanging any kind of money. They don't like people going around locking up every field and never hunting it, must not work like that were your from.
Click to expand...

Yup! Pick a field, and hunt it! Pretty simple if you ask me.


----------



## dsm16428

WingedShooter7 said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it makes tons of sense, landowners want geese shot off their land and like to give people the opportunity to hunt here in South Dakota without exchanging any kind of money. They don't like people going around locking up every field and never hunting it, must not work like that were your from.
Click to expand...

How can you "lock up" someone's field that you don't even own?! All the landowner has to do is allow MORE THAN ONE HUNTER to hunt the property. Again, unless you are LEASING the fields, it is the landowner's right to allow anybody he/she wants to to hunt his/her land. What on earth makes you think if you get permission to hunt a pice of property that YOU are going to be the ONLY guy allowed to hunt it?? THAT makes zero sense guys. If the landowner wants the geese gone and nobody is hunting it, all he has to do is give somebody else, that's been scouting and asks him to hunt permission. It just seems weird how some guys think they're entitled to someone else's land when they get permission to hunt a spot. If your name isn't on the deed or the lease, it flat out isn't yours. I have no less than a dozen farms locked for permission to hunt this season, but I don't think for one second that I'm the only guy that's gonna be in those fields come goose season! That reason alone is why i have that many spots to hunt. If I show up and somebody else is there and they don't want to hunt with me or vice versa, I move along to my plan B spot. :withstupid:


----------



## poutpro

There are farmers that enjoy letting people responsibly use their land to hunt and will also respect that you asked first and not grant permission to others. If the farmer doesn't live nearby the land or drive by daily, they don't know if the land is being hunted or not. There is no doubt this happens a lot, and fields go unhunted for a majority of a season because "someone else already has permission".


----------



## Buck25

dsm - every farmers different. They all have different thoughts on permission and what not. Some farmers will grant 1 person permission and in his mind that is the 1 guy that will be hunting it for the year. You've never had this happen?


----------



## dsm16428

Buck25 said:


> dsm - every farmers different. They all have different thoughts on permission and what not. Some farmers will grant 1 person permission and in his mind that is the 1 guy that will be hunting it for the year. *You've never had this happen*?


Unless that farmer was a personal friend?...not in 29 years of waterfowl hunting, no. Apparently you guys in the Dakotas do it differently than literally everywhere else in the U.S. Take my area, the Great Lakes region, Atlantic States or the Eastern Shore for instance. If you don't have the property/fields leased you better count on other hunters having permission to hunt the same fields you do. Believe you me, the farmers want the geese gone just as bad as the farmers in the dakotas and maybe even more so due to the smaller size and volume of crops produced compared to those GIANT operations out west. If the farmer gives you permission to hunt it is pure and simply dumb to assume you are the only one allowed to hunt, ESPECIALLY with the kind of competition involved in goose hunting. Unless that farmer tells you right to your face that you are the only hunter allowed to hunt, it only makes sense that other hunters might be able to hunt too. I have written permission slips for every single place I hunt. Does that mean I'm the only one allowed to hunt because the farmer and I signed that paper? Not a chance. All it means is that they have my info and I have theirs in case we ever need to contact one another and so the farmer knows who I am and what my set up looks like. Seriously, you guys really seem to be over thinking this whole thing. You think you have it bad finding spots...out in the dakotas where fields go on for MILES? Try finding spots around here where the farms are clustered and the flight zones much narrower than out there.


----------



## WingedShooter7

dsm16428 said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how NOT hunting a property after getting permission could tick off a landowner?! Unless maybe you're paying him by the hunt that is. That statement makes zero sense. :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it makes tons of sense, landowners want geese shot off their land and like to give people the opportunity to hunt here in South Dakota without exchanging any kind of money. They don't like people going around locking up every field and never hunting it, must not work like that were your from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you "lock up" someone's field that you don't even own?! All the landowner has to do is allow MORE THAN ONE HUNTER to hunt the property. Again, unless you are LEASING the fields, it is the landowner's right to allow anybody he/she wants to to hunt his/her land. What on earth makes you think if you get permission to hunt a pice of property that YOU are going to be the ONLY guy allowed to hunt it?? THAT makes zero sense guys. If the landowner wants the geese gone and nobody is hunting it, all he has to do is give somebody else, that's been scouting and asks him to hunt permission. It just seems weird how some guys think they're entitled to someone else's land when they get permission to hunt a spot. If your name isn't on the deed or the lease, it flat out isn't yours. I have no less than a dozen farms locked for permission to hunt this season, but I don't think for one second that I'm the only guy that's gonna be in those fields come goose season! That reason alone is why i have that many spots to hunt. If I show up and somebody else is there and they don't want to hunt with me or vice versa, I move along to my plan B spot. :withstupid:
Click to expand...

You obviously have never hunted in the Dakota's, and obviously don't live anywhere near here. In which case the August season has little to do with you, and comparing the Dakota's to the Eastern Shore is like comparing Apples to Oranges. This topic was about the August season. Most of the time how it works out here, you find birds and you ask for permission to hunt the next day or say for a weekend. MOST farmers take that as you are going to hunt it so they tell everyone else no until your done hunting, some may even tell others no if you consistently hunt their land and save things for you. Most farmers like letting people hunt and are happy if your successful, that's why they don't like it when people ask and don't ever hunt. 
Pretty simple concept, I don't get how it's so confusing for you to grasp it.


----------



## dsm16428

WingedShooter7 said:


> You obviously have never hunted in the Dakota's, and obviously don't live anywhere near here. In which case the August season has little to do with you, and comparing the Dakota's to the Eastern Shore is like comparing Apples to Oranges. *This topic was about the August season*. Most of the time how it works out here, you find birds and you ask for permission to hunt the next day or say for a weekend. MOST farmers take that as you are going to hunt it so they tell everyone else no until your done hunting, some may even tell others no if you consistently hunt their land and save things for you. Most farmers like letting people hunt and are happy if your successful, that's why they don't like it when people ask and don't ever hunt. Pretty simple concept, I don't get how it's so confusing for you to grasp it.


Show me where it says it's about the August season in the op. Further where I live has nothing to do with what I know or don't know about goose hunting. That's like saying since you live in ND, you have no idea how to fish for walleyes in Lake Erie, even though I know you have good walleye lakes in the state, though nothing compared to what the Lake Erie basin has. We also have an estimated 230,000+ resident goose population in the region. That's not some tiny little microcosom of birds now is it? That's a whole lot of birds for ANY state. Our early season begins a whole 2 weeks after yours and has an 8 birds a day limit which I have filled on many, many...many occasions throughout the entire early season. To say the competition gets fierce around these parts is the understatement of the century.

Every single farmer who lets me hunt their land LOVES it when I kill geese on their property! Many times, they will tell me they would like me to kill as many as I could every single day I hunted, to which I tell them that that would be illegal of course. I have hunted particular farms for years and have amazing relationships with those folks, but I don't for one second think I'm gonna be the only one allowed to hunt the property just because the guy knows me by name and I bring him a ham and send him a Christmas card as a thank you every year, which I do for some of the folks that let me hunt. What makes you think a particular farmer isn't going to let someone OTHER THAN YOU hunt their property if they want the geese gone so badly? That statement holds no water and makes no sense at all, no matter what state you live in. Been goose hunting for a while now so I think I understand how it works with scouting fields too. Thing is...Goose hunting is goose hunting when you have the competition like we have these days. Taking the Shore out of context like that just won't cut the mustard when virtually every other state that holds geese or has a migration is the same way, meaning you can bet you aren't the only hunter that could be in that particular field the next day. To say "that's just how the farmers do it" might be the case in SOME areas, maybe yours too, but you simply cannot say that that's the way it goes for the entire state of ND and SD. Seriously? And yes I have hunted western/far midwestern states before. Never once did I have a farmer say that I was given exclusive permission to hunt the fields...ever. In fact I always heard that there might very well be others hunting the area the next day or two. You guys in the Dakotas act like you have the exclusive lock on how to hunt geese.


----------



## Buck25

dsm - i usually hunt in mn where there is a lot of pressure. Every year i'm frustrated by the fact that a field is sitting with a thousand birds on it because "someone else has permission to hunt", and it never gets hunted.

Its not us that make the decisions on who hunts fields, its the farmers haha. And its just the way it is! I think that was the complaint earlier in this thread that was being discussed.

Are you arguing that this does not happen? What exactly is your argument here? I would love to it if all the farmers let whoever hunt a field on any given day but for some farmers that's just the way it is.


----------



## dsm16428

I am absolutely NOT arguing that it doesn't happen. I am arguing that to say that it happens here ALL THE TIME is rediculous. A farmer is a farmer, no matter where you go. They make their living off the crops they harvest and to think any farmer wouldn't let more than one hunter on a property just because he already let someone else hunt it is rediculous at best. Sure some might do that, but the majority, if they want the birds dead or moved off the property couldn't possibly believe that only one hunter is going to be able to do that. To assume that every farmer does it the same way everywhere is ludicrous. Yes, where one hunter lives, the farmers might do it a bit differently but I can't see how every farmer in the dakotas handles their land like that. Just isn't possible. Then to use the, well you aren't from around here so how could you know excuse is makes it even more worse. Just because of where I live doesn't mean I don't understand how the process works...


----------



## poutpro

I would say in my experience, in MN and ND, the majority of times that I have been turned down for permission that reason is that someone else is already hunting there. I've also had several farmers from a similar area say that they had already been asked for permission, and permission was granted, even prior to harvest by one individual.


----------



## Buck25

Dsm - it's kinda humorous that you are from pa and you come on nodak outdoors and argue with a bunch of north Dakotans about how the farmers conduct themselves while fully admiting that you don't hunt in nd.


----------



## hardcoredecs

Look what i started...didnt mean for this thread to turn into a pissin match.... :roll:


----------



## gator_getter

hardcoredecs said:


> Look what i started...didnt mean for this thread to turn into a pissin match.... :roll:


Ya right..........what did you expect?


----------



## dsm16428

Buck25 said:


> Dsm - it's kinda humorous that you are from pa and you come on nodak outdoors and argue with a bunch of north Dakotans about how the farmers conduct themselves while fully admiting that you don't hunt in nd.


When did I ever "admit" I have never hunted ND?! You have no idea where I've hunted now do you? I can tell you I've hunted PA, NY, MO, KS, IL, WA and guess where else? You guessed it ND. I've paid my dues in a goose blind guys. Been there and been doing it for almost 30 years so think whatever you choose. Honeslty could care less. God knows you dakotans think you invented goose hunting as it is.


----------



## Buck25

I love me a good pissin match with Dsm. I once had one with him on a different forum about Avery's being a pain in the butt because you have to set the stake and decoy separately. And I think he runs Dakota's now! Sometimes good things come out of it.. :thumb: .

Dsm- the reason I thought that you had never hunted here was because all your examples you used were from the other end of the country. And to think that you know how it works here better than the ppl that hunt here all the time seems a weird. I'm not gonna argue with you and three other guys from pa about how things go on in pa... Come on now. And I don't think anyone ever said that's the way it was all the time.


----------



## hardcoredecs

gator_getter said:


> hardcoredecs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look what i started...didnt mean for this thread to turn into a pissin match.... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya right..........what did you expect?
Click to expand...

Everything was going good untill the non res boys got involved.... :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100

Well, glad I have no intentions of hunting in DSMs back yard. What's the point in asking permission to hunt a field if there's a chance of 5 other groups being out there at the same time? F that.

Every farmer I've ever talked to in ND has done something similar to the following:

1) told me no.

2) told me no because he already gave permission to another group.

3) told me yes

4) told me yes, but said another group already had been granted permission so it would be wise to converse with them prior to hunting if, in fact, we decided to hunt, too.

That last point rarely, rarely happens. More often than not it's the first three examples. Farmers out here usually hold you to the fact that, if you are going to ask for permission, then you're going to be out there when you say you will be. If you aren't out there hunting, and don't call or contact to let them know why, it's a great way to ruin farmer relations. Most of the time, they just want someone out there killing geese, and if you are greedy enough to lock up multiple fields with no intentions of hunting them all, then good luck ever getting back on their land again.

DSM, take it for what its worth. My experience out here is a lot different than your experience on the east coast, or wherever. Something to think about the next time you come to visit our great state for waterfowl hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2

The key is to ask questions and get as much information as possible. My goal is always to get permission but not necessarily to "lock up" a field. I always specify if I would like permission for a day week or season and let the farmer know that I am scouting other fields and may or may not use his field within a certain time period. IF a field is spoken for I give the farmer my business card and tell them if the status changes to give me a call. I will even ask if I can check back with him to see if it is available later. Since often it is locked up by weekend hunters I may ask to hunt it the middle of the week. Being flexible may get you on the land.


----------



## dsm16428

Buck25 said:


> I love me a good pissin match with Dsm. I once had one with him on a different forum about Avery's being a pain in the butt because you have to set the stake and decoy separately. And I think he runs Dakota's now! Sometimes good things come out of it.. :thumb: .
> 
> Dsm- the reason I thought that you had never hunted here was because all your examples you used were from the other end of the country. And to think that you know how it works here better than the ppl that hunt here all the time seems a weird. I'm not gonna argue with you and three other guys from pa about how things go on in pa... Come on now. And I don't think anyone ever said that's the way it was all the time.


Actually I'm pretty sure I was on your side on the decoy thing. I still have 4 dozen ghgs and that's one of the major things I hate about them. Fumbling with separate bases/stakes in the cold and wind just plain blows. Don't runt dakotas, but the tanglefree fbs have a semi-permanent base and I love running them even with their shortcommings. I don't claim to know how it works better than you guys but people are people no matter where you go. That's all I'm saying. Like has been said and is the way I do it no matter what state I hunt in...you have to ask the questions. You have to cover your bases because you very well might not be the only guy on the field. Been doing this a long time and I have experienced all kinds of people when looking for places to hunt and with other hunters after I had permission. Human nature is human nature no matter where you hunt...there are just some things about people that never change.


----------



## Buck25

Haha Dsm- if you ever want to add mn to that list of states you hunted send me a pm and il find us a field


----------



## jpallen14

Duckslayer100 said:


> Well, glad I have no intentions of hunting in DSMs back yard. What's the point in asking permission to hunt a field if there's a chance of 5 other groups being out there at the same time? F that.
> 
> Every farmer I've ever talked to in ND has done something similar to the following:
> 
> 1) told me no.
> 
> 2) told me no because he already gave permission to another group.
> 
> 3) told me yes
> 
> 4) told me yes, but said another group already had been granted permission so it would be wise to converse with them prior to hunting if, in fact, we decided to hunt, too.
> 
> That last point rarely, rarely happens. More often than not it's the first three examples. Farmers out here usually hold you to the fact that, if you are going to ask for permission, then you're going to be out there when you say you will be. If you aren't out there hunting, and don't call or contact to let them know why, it's a great way to ruin farmer relations. Most of the time, they just want someone out there killing geese, and if you are greedy enough to lock up multiple fields with no intentions of hunting them all, then good luck ever getting back on their land again.
> 
> DSM, take it for what its worth. My experience out here is a lot different than your experience on the east coast, or wherever. Something to think about the next time you come to visit our great state for waterfowl hunting.


About sums it up. I have no idea why one can't get it


----------



## Beavis

maybe you should spend more time scouting than complaining on a forum....its called "hunting" not killing. if it was easy, everyone would do it every week for the entire hunting season. its what seperates the die hards, from the fair weather hunters


----------



## walleyecandy

The easiest way to get permission to hunt the Midwest has always been -offer to help in the OFF SEASON! Get off your lazy butts n make an effort to help.... Ive hunted SD ND IA n live in MN .... Universal language is sweat. This isn't your ground and if you want to just hunt, go public or walk ins. Ive hunted private n public dirt in every state, no means no.... just how it is. Maybe the guy doesn't like you or trust you. Ha! Don't get bent, n if someone beat you to a field-don't cry-go find another place. Hunting is supposedly fun-go have a good time. And-why would anyone whine that a field isn't getting hunted? Go buy your own land n do what you want with it! Seriously, the bank has $$$$$...... otherwise say thanks anyway n have a nice day-to the owner. He WILL remember that!


----------



## Buck25

walleyecandy said:


> . And-why would anyone whine that a field isn't getting hunted? Go buy your own land n do what you want with it! Seriously, the bank has $$$$$...... otherwise say thanks anyway n have a nice day-to the owner. He WILL remember that!


Good idea! Il just go buy a farmers feild so I can go goose hunting that should only cost a couple hundred grand. The reason I would complain that a certain farmer would not let anyone hunt is because that's where all the birds will eventually go feed. And 99 percent of the farmers out there want geese dead anyways.Have you ever been goose hunting before? I don't know about you but for me and a lot of others on here we hunt probably 20 different farmers fields a yr. and we don't always know what fields will be good until the season is underway..are we supposed to take the summer off and drive around the country helping farmers? Helping pay all their government subsidies is about all I have time for 8) . I don't mean to sound unappreciative but I think farmers are doing just fine.


----------



## BirdJ

Buck25 said:


> walleyecandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> . And-why would anyone whine that a field isn't getting hunted? Go buy your own land n do what you want with it! Seriously, the bank has $$$$$...... otherwise say thanks anyway n have a nice day-to the owner. He WILL remember that!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea! Il just go buy a farmers feild so I can go goose hunting that should only cost a couple hundred grand. The reason I would complain that a certain farmer would not let anyone hunt is because that's where all the birds will eventually go feed. And 99 percent of the farmers out there want geese dead anyways.Have you ever been goose hunting before? I don't know about you but for me and a lot of others on here we hunt probably 20 different farmers fields a yr. and we don't always know what fields will be good until the season is underway..are we supposed to take the summer off and drive around the country helping farmers? Helping pay all their government subsidies is about all I have time for 8) . I don't mean to sound unappreciative but I think farmers are doing just fine.
Click to expand...

20 different fields a year!!!! I'm lucky to even find one!!!! :******: They just say no or they hunt it themselves or its about the almighty $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Feathers

walleyecandy said:


> The easiest way to get permission to hunt the Midwest has always been -offer to help in the OFF SEASON! Get off your lazy butts n make an effort to help.... Ive hunted SD ND IA n live in MN ....


I once asked a farmer if I could hunt his land that was packed with birds and offered him some cleaned birds or a hand around the farm. He said no because no one gives a @#$% about this place except for the fall and if I wanted to use his land I should come out here and help when it is needed. I said thank you and went on my way but I was thinking to myself does this guy actually think I am going to drive 300 miles in the Spring just so I can hunt his field in the fall? Is that what you do walleyecandy?

I love the residents and farmers in ND so don't take this as another ignorant NR. My experiences with the locals have been great and we have a few farmers we send Christmas cards and visit them every year when we are out. I just think it is a little silly to think Duck Hunters are going to drive around in the off season asking if they can help the farmers just so they can hunt their fields in the fall.

In MN, at least where I hunt, most farmers will not give permission. A lot of the farmers that do will say yes to everyone that asks and there will be 5+ groups in the same field come opener. That is no good for everyone involved, including the farmer.


----------



## BirdJ

Help during the planting and harvest time to get acess to hunt! Sure I would if I was retired. :roll: I guess I will have take leave of my everyday job until its over and then just jump right back into it!!!! :roll: Sure, I'll just try to do it on the weekends and leave all the stuff that needs to be done around my own homestead that I couldn't get done during the week. That will probably set me back about a month!!!!


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Come on guys Im pretty sure that the landowner just got out of bed on the wrong side that morning or you drove up to him while he was busy and just annoyed him. I do agree that its a random response when asking permission though.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Feathers said:


> walleyecandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In MN, at least where I hunt, most farmers will not give permission. A lot of the farmers that do will say yes to everyone that asks and there will be 5+ groups in the same field come opener. That is no good for everyone involved, including the farmer.
Click to expand...

Been there, I grew up in Central MN...first come first serve, just like in ND - if you're not the first one to the spot, then you're last! 
Last year we knew one field would be hot in the morning two guys said they would sleep in their truck and the rest of us got to sleep in beds near by. 3 groups of 7 total guys that meet off this forum site hunted the next morning and we shot 42 birds I think. We saw each other scouting and talked the night before and knew there was enough birds for the group we were going to have. Great morning and great memories.


----------



## walleyecandy

I will tell you the same thing I say to everyone else: if there is so much $ in farming, why dont you go buy yourself some farm ground! See how that works for ya! Its obvious you have no clue how to go about getting permission or makin friends and all you want to do is use something that isn't yours to chase down a pest. Before you talk tough about subsidies keep in mind that way more than most of your kindergarten through 12 th grade education was paid for by land taxes..... That Meant-by us rich farmers, if you are having trouble keeping up... I'm from MN and I can't believe how easy it is to get permission in ND or SD so, you are the 1 screwing up..... Let me guess, you drive up to the owners yard and say: hi, can I hunt that? Haha! You know that we look at people like you and just shake our heads? We aren't your friend why would we care if you shot those geese? And its a line--when the farmer says:sorry, someone else has permission Have a nice day....


----------



## walleyecandy

I'm not making this clear apparently, if the farmer sees you and recognizes you-he will let you hunt! Do you think you are entitled to hunt that private ground? Entitlement Issues.... 300 miles is too far to drive to talk to someone and meet them but not too far to hunt? Good luck with that!? Have fun hunting public dirt....


----------



## Buck25

walleyecandy said:


> I will tell you the same thing I say to everyone else: if there is so much $ in farming, why dont you go buy yourself some farm ground! See how that works for ya! Its obvious you have no clue how to go about getting permission or makin friends and all you want to do is use something that isn't yours to chase down a pest. Before you talk tough about subsidies keep in mind that way more than most of your kindergarten through 12 th grade education was paid for by land taxes..... That Meant-by us rich farmers, if you are having trouble keeping up... I'm from MN and I can't believe how easy it is to get permission in ND or SD so, you are the 1 screwing up..... Let me guess, you drive up to the owners yard and say: hi, can I hunt that? Haha! You know that we look at people like you and just shake our heads? We aren't your friend why would we care if you shot those geese? And its a line--when the farmer says:sorry, someone else has permission Have a nice day....


Is your land for sale? let me know how much you want for it. Did you just go to the bank and buy yourself into farming? Let me guess you were born into it...
heck there is money at mcdonalds, why dont i just go to the bank and buy them too!?



> Before you talk tough about subsidies keep in mind that way more than most of your kindergarten through 12 th grade education was paid for by land taxes..... That Meant-by us rich farmers, if you are having trouble keeping up...


Yeah you pay for the kids education then after 12 grade they pay you for the rest of their life! :rollin: 
Do you use your subsidies to pay your taxes?
Come on man. I know to many farmers for you to tell me that they are barely scraping by. uke:



> We aren't your friend why would we care if you shot those geese?


umm...ask one of your fellow farmers why they would want geese to be shot...

I don't really have to much trouble getting on land and when i do its because a different hunter beat me to the feild...its just the way it goes. Once in a while a feild ends up sitting with a couple thousand birds on it for a couple weeks because the farmer is not letting ppl hunt for one reason or another and that frustrates me. But like i said its rare. 
I do appreciate all the farmers that let me hunt and i am respectful to all of the farmers land whether they let me hunt or not.

So you think we are selfish for asking farmers to permission to hunt what they consider to be a "pest" without working for them before hand?

I disagree. I think that we can enjoy hunting land and help control the goose population at the same time - win/win. Of course we need to realize that is not our land and be very respectful and appreciative to the farmer.


----------



## Buck25

walleyecandy said:


> I'm not making this clear apparently, if the farmer sees you and recognizes you-he will let you hunt! Do you think you are entitled to hunt that private ground? Entitlement Issues.... 300 miles is too far to drive to talk to someone and meet them but not too far to hunt? Good luck with that!? Have fun hunting public dirt....


The point of this thread was that people were having trouble getting permission because other hunters had permission first. Not that people were having trouble getting permission simply because farmers were turning everyone away.


----------



## templey_41

The only farmers I feel for are the small farmers ie less than 500 acres to work with. Although in recent years any farmer is doing well and if they have even a mediocore crop his year they will be raking in it at over $8 a bushel. When a farmer has to put up 120,000 bushel grain bins or atwo new trucks or the biggest darn tractor out there so he doesn't have to pay in in taxes I don't feel sorry for them.

I realize this thread went in a different direction, and every one has their own opinion, but buck 25 hit it on the head. x100

What are your land taxes for a section of land? I bet my property taxes in town are probably way more per acre than yours and I can't even make money off of it like you can.


----------



## walleyecandy

I was raised on a farm and worked on it for 35 years before borrowing the $ to buy more ground. Again, if you think there is so much $ in farming-go buy a farm... Then you can go let anyone that wants to hunt on it. Problem solved. Why dont you try explaining to the farmer that you are asking permission from to hunt these geese about how rich they are n how they are working the system over-do that BEFORE you ask permission..... my original point was-if we dont see you any other time besides hunting season, why would we let you hunt when the local kids hunt? Now you just confirmed why I wont let anyone I dont know out there. And yes, I do hunt, and fish,and farm, and have a full time job-pretty sure I pay plenty of taxes... and I let people I know hunt my ground. I'm not anti hunting,I'm anti moron.


----------



## walleyecandy

Oh, buck25- land thats tillable, meaning not wetlands-goes for $10k per acre here. The government would take half that in capital gain tax. You want to buy the 640 acres I own? Sorry, its still the family farm and will stay so till way past the time I'm here... meanwhile, buck25 is welcome to sit on the county road and watch the deer ducks n pheasants in my fields! Haha. Till my great big scary tractor comes down the road anyway. Keep in mind that that equipment is for work,we aren't cruising around looking for something to do. Just show a little respect n we might recognize you someday n maybe let you hunt.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

With recent years prices, if your not making money farming than you are not doing it right. I come from a farming family and know the expenses that come with farming but even if your paying on the high end of the land rent scale you will still come out way ahead of what you put in. I agree walley that if you were to just start from scratch that it would be difficult, but I recently watched a farmer pay over 6500/acre so dont tell me the money isnt there. As for getting permission I dont think theres really a right or wrong way of doing it as long as you are polite and respectful. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## walleyecandy

The DNR has private ground...refuges. Complain to them that you cant hunt there-you actually have the right to hunt them. Just sayin....


----------



## walleyecandy

I agree myles, I'm sayin that these guys complaining that they cant get permission to hunt aren't goin about it correctly. Some people will not let anyone hunt-some will let anyone go. But on the reply, why would anyone pay for ground whether its $6500 or $10k if it wasn't gonna make some $? In the end-permission is up to the owner of the ground. Make friends with him without being two faced n go have fun.... But if you are jealous that the farmer is rich, fix his axx n dont ask for permission ......that will show him!


----------



## mntwinsfan

I have been on the forefront of the goose depredation issue in SD and hear stories upon stories of how geese are wrecking farmers lives. All summer, farmers ***** and complain about the geese. Then, as soon as they can hunt them they protect the land like its filled with gold. I have hunted every day of the August season thus far and have gone 3/21 on permission. Most often it has to do with family hunting. How can someone ***** and complain about something then 1 week after the geese leave the beans and hit wheat they absolutely love them. Every time I get off the phone its hard for me to wrap my head around this concept. I have watched fields since opener that have a lot of birds in them and the landowners continue to tell me that there family will hunt it "sometime". These birds will steadily move on and the opportunity to effectively harvest these problem birds ahve moved on.


----------



## the professor

mntwinsfan said:


> I have been on the forefront of the goose depredation issue in SD and hear stories upon stories of how geese are wrecking farmers lives. All summer, farmers b#tch and complain about the geese. Then, as soon as they can hunt them they protect the land like its filled with gold. I have hunted every day of the August season thus far and have gone 3/21 on permission. Most often it has to do with family hunting. How can someone b#tch and complain about something then 1 week after the geese leave the beans and hit wheat they absolutely love them. Every time I get off the phone its hard for me to wrap my head around this concept. I have watched fields since opener that have a lot of birds in them and the landowners continue to tell me that there family will hunt it "sometime". These birds will steadily move on and the opportunity to effectively harvest these problem birds ahve moved on.


Boom.
GFP needs to stop spending time and resources on promoting hunter recruitment and early goose seasons and spend more time on educating land owners that by allowing hunters to get on their fields when they are asked, that more birds will get harvested that way. I would love to see a list published of each land owner that gets state assistance when it comes to goose depredation. I've been watching 1 field off and on for 2 weeks now and its turning into a refuge because the owner won't let hunters on. Yet they have 3-5 acres of soybeans that are mowed down over the hill on the side of the roost.


----------



## walleyecandy

Wow... All I can say to that.... And you wonder why we wont let just anyone hunt.... Stop whining n buy your own dirt. Go lease dirt or offer up some $ to hunt! Oh no! Cant do that... If the family wants to hunt and you have a problem with that?!? Really


----------



## walleyecandy

I'm amazed any farmer lets anyone hunt..... Besides liability issues, and stupid uneducated comments like how many subsidies they get-im all for printing this whole conversation out! Then show it to every farmer that will read it. I will guarantee you wont get permission next time. Some hunters are great-but from what ive read in responses here.... Wow. Permission denied. And you wonder why... A few spoil it for the majority


----------



## walleyecandy

Glad thats over with! Anyways back to the original problem the 1st guy had..... Just ask nicely n if they say no or whatever-say thanks for your time anyway. Offer to help out if they do say yes,give them a gift certificate somewhere nice-seriously it would cost half of what u spent in gas wandering around! Just be nice n hope they give u a chance... Remember tho,ask before u drive in the field,ask where or if they have livestock .. Dont leave trash-including empty shells. You are a guest on their property dont ask what they get in subsidies !!! Its not your business haha. You might be surprised, neighbors talk n u might get referred to others.....


----------



## mntwinsfan

You just continue to save the land for 2 weeks and let the neighbor kids go and set up in the ditch with 3 decoys. I will continue to watch the goose population go up and farmer goose related complaints go through the roof. I have offered numerous times to take kids and other family members. They would be in for quite a show, but instead they mess up a field of 300 birds. I bet those birds will be back next spring eating soybeans. FAIL!!!!!


----------



## Buck25

walleyecandy said:


> I was raised on a farm and worked on it for 35 years before borrowing the $ to buy more ground. Again, if you think there is so much $ in farming-go buy a farm...


Would you please stop saying "go buy a farm"? the stupidity of that statement is killing me.

Wo! you were born into it? never could have guessed that(this is sarcasm). Do you know any one that has simply bought themselves into farming? that is seriously the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard.. Especially right now. Take your comment for example -


walleyecandy said:


> Oh, buck25- land thats tillable, meaning not wetlands-goes for $10k per acre here. The government would take half that in capital gain tax. You want to buy the 640 acres I own? Sorry, its still the family farm and will stay so till way past the time I'm here..


So your saying if you sold all of your land and the government took half your money you would still make 3.2 million dollars...sounds tough. Does that answer your question yet why ppl don't just go buy their way into farming? (I haven't asked but i doubt the bank will loan me 6.4 million dollars. btw when i asked if you were selling the land that was a joke, it seems you cant pick up on the sarcasm.



walleyecandy said:


> Wow... All I can say to that.... And you wonder why we wont let just anyone hunt.... Stop whining n buy your own dirt. Go lease dirt or offer up some $ to hunt! Oh no! Cant do that... If the family wants to hunt and you have a problem with that?!? Really


No i don't have a problem with the family wanting to hunt. Seriously i have no issues what so ever. What i do have a problem with is the farmers *****ing all year long about the geese being over populated and then once the season starts they turn everyone away because "there family hunts" and then they don't actually hunt! So the field just sits with 500 birds in it for two weeks. To repeat myself and everyone else's comments for the 10th time.



walleyecandy said:


> I'm amazed any farmer lets anyone hunt..... Besides liability issues, and stupid uneducated comments like how many subsidies they get-im all for printing this whole conversation out! Then show it to every farmer that will read it. I will guarantee you wont get permission next time. Some hunters are great-but from what ive read in responses here.... Wow. Permission denied. And you wonder why... A few spoil it for the majority


Do you know any farmer that has ever had a problem with liability issues? I don't. Do you realize that the farmers are gaining something by letting hunters on their land? I am VERY respectful of every landowner who lets me hunt their land. I leave it just the way i came only maybe their are a few less birds to damage crops. How is that not a win for the hunter as well as the farmer?



walleyecandy said:


> Glad thats over with! Anyways back to the original problem the 1st guy had..... Just ask nicely n if they say no or whatever-say thanks for your time anyway. Offer to help out if they do say yes,give them a gift certificate somewhere nice-seriously it would cost half of what u spent in gas wandering around! Just be nice n hope they give u a chance... Remember tho,ask before u drive in the field,ask where or if they have livestock .. Dont leave trash-including empty shells. You are a guest on their property dont ask what they get in subsidies !!! Its not your business haha. You might be surprised, neighbors talk n u might get referred to others.....


Just because ppl have other things to do during the day besides watch nodak doesn't mean the argument is over with. And for the rest of this post thanks for all the guidance! It's not like we have all read 100 posts similar to this one explaining this(sarcasm). Take for instance this one i posted earlier in the thread.


> I disagree. I think that we can enjoy hunting land and help control the goose population at the same time - win/win. Of course we need to realize that is not our land and be very respectful and appreciative to the farmer.


There are quite a few farmers that let me hunt and trust me i make sure that I don't do anything to upset them. For instance litter/dig holes and don't fill them in/Drive where i'm not supposed to. Etc. I feel that i have good relationships with those farmers and that we have a positive thing going - I get to hunt geese and they get less geese. Do you disagree with that? We need to come to your farm and pay you to hunt, or spend the day working for you?

It seems a little greedy to me..
especially since all of you are barely scraping by you would thing farmers would be pumped about letting hunters on their land.


----------



## duckp

What a bunch of generic crap here.There's plenty of land to hunt in SoDak with the right approach.
MnTwnsfan,when you say you are or were 'in the forefront of the goose depredation issue' could you explain that?
I was as well and maybe we can compare notes.


----------



## tilley

And above all remember that nobody hunts anymore as we are loosing hunters at an alarming rate. Maybe we should have more youth seasons so we can spark some interest in hunting. What a shame that we just don't have anyone who has any interest in goose or duck hunting anymore.


----------



## walleyecandy

Buck25-you're just handicapped. At least mentally. Duckp has a legit point,plenty of ground n plenty of geese. The farmers dont have to explain anything to you bout how we do business-you just keep whining n *****ing- no one cares. I offered legit advice on how to easily get permission n you just want to argue, so whatever Cry yourself to sleep n go get vocal face to face with people who own family farms before you ask permission you will get thrown out or knocked out! Chicken crap statement from buck25. Family farms aren't sold, they are inherited-go play in traffic.


----------



## duckp

Walleye he's too busy hunting those '20 fields'of his(and still *****ing).Of course he can't go help the farmer cause he doesn't know which of those he may be hunting-and heaven forbid he help any farmer that helped him in the past cause he may not want to hunt there again.Typical.
Of course he's another raising what I call the 'mythical farmer' argument.He likely knows many of those like others on here claim as well.You know,the one(s),that takes all that goose 'depredation' $$,then lets know one hunt.Total BS and I say give us a name and township of ONE example.Come on,ONE.I'm involved in this issue quite a bit and know NONE.Not one.I know a few that only let friends and relys hunt-or that only let their land be hunted weekends but NONE that take dep $$ and don't allow hunting.So,I call BS.Let's hear names and locations.You can't get in trouble for telling the truth fellows so let's hear about who and where all these farmers are.


----------



## 6162rk

i think that the intention of the original post was that there are many hunters that are tying up the land. it has nothing to do with the farmers not allowing hunting.

it is all about so called hunters asking farmers to hunt and then never showing up leaving people that would actually show up and help with population reduction with no place to go.

continue those practices and we hunters will recieve alot less support from farmers and the non-hunting community.

to me the bottom line is if you can't hunt it tomorrow or the next day (for waterfowl) then don't ask. you are a huge part of the problem.


----------



## walleyecandy

I agree, but buck decided to blame it on farmers getting rich off the geese. Getting permission isn't that hard-dont get your feelings hurt if they say no, just move on n keep asking.....


----------



## walleyecandy

Oh, by the way-way to go Duckp, you renewed my faith in this forum n shows there are intelligent hunters out there that deserve to hunt private property anytime they want to!


----------



## walleyecandy

Just to add a little fuel to Buck25- bet you $100 you don't talk to those same farmers like you do on these posts !!! You would NEVER hunt their dirt again. Ever! Kinda a double edge sword huh? Buck25 is a hypocrite, be careful fellow hunters, you are entitled to your right to say n do alot of things, but badmouthing farmers and then asking them to hunt isn't intelligent at all... I personally would love to find out who Buck25 is n where he hunts-cause that'd be alot of fun getting him to explain these b.s posts to those landowners!


----------



## hardcoredecs

6162rk said:


> i think that the intention of the original post was that there are many hunters that are tying up the land. it has nothing to do with the farmers not allowing hunting.
> 
> it is all about so called hunters asking farmers to hunt and then never showing up leaving people that would actually show up and help with population reduction with no place to go.
> 
> continue those practices and we hunters will recieve alot less support from farmers and the non-hunting community.
> 
> to me the bottom line is if you can't hunt it tomorrow or the next day (for waterfowl) then don't ask. you are a huge part of the problem.


Amen.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

walleyecandy said:


> Buck25-you're just handicapped. At least mentally. Duckp has a legit point,plenty of ground n plenty of geese. The farmers dont have to explain anything to you bout how we do business-you just keep whining n b*tching- no one cares. I offered legit advice on how to easily get permission n you just want to argue, so whatever Cry yourself to sleep n go get vocal face to face with people who own family farms before you ask permission you will get thrown out or knocked out! Chicken crap statement from buck25. Family farms aren't sold, they are inherited-go play in traffic.


I like how you have no real response to Buck25's posts, all you can do is call names.........

I signed up for the ND game and fish program that helped farmers find hunters that would kill geese off their land. I put my name in and I was willing to hunt many areas and I never recieved one call. These farmers keep compalining about the geese problem but somehow I never recieve a call? Something needs to change or this problem will only get worse.


----------



## duckp

Lists rarely work.99% of farmers/ranchers want to know(meet)who is going to hunt on their land-not some stranger off a list.Hopefully that makes sense to you.


----------



## walleyecandy

ThanKS, what kinda response do you want from what ?.... My opinion is just my opinion as a hunter who has hunted nd sd n live in mn... I will recognize a good response when i see it-n have.Buck25 is what he is.


----------



## walleyecandy

6162rk, I skimmed through the Buck25 post n if you want the short answer then here: yes I farm n hunt-yes I was born into the family farm, so is my son, who will work it if he wants, or my nephew-we wont sell because we dont want to, so $ isn't a issue selling it-I did however buy more ground, or at least the bank did till I pay them off n then its mine,technically then yes I am starting out farming THAT n what I paid isn't your business-we dont have goose depridation issues here in swmn either, but those that do know that its not cured in the fall! Liability is an issue, every time anyone is on private property, yes people sue people - farmers gain nothing by migrating waterfowl being shot off their harvested field, period, shoot em when they are doin the damage way earlier - why exactly would a farmer appreciate letting a stranger go shoot migrating geese? Unless its snows n blues wrecking spring wheat....shoot Canadians when they are eating the crops when they are growing is the answer! THEN is when you would be doing the farmers a favor but no one wants to see baby geese greased. N yeah, I totally agree with pay to hunt-would $10 a gun be too much to ask? How much do you have into decs camo gas dogfood calls n shells? Would helping out for an hr or 2 kill ya? That enough tho-have fun hunting n dont give up-someone will let u hunt, just keep asking, always say thanks anyway!


----------



## the professor

How is goose depredation not cured in the fall? By implementing the august take season, hunters are harvesting the resident birds before migrators come through. Sure crop damage has been done already, but if those birds are not harvested, they are likely to return to the same spot to breed in the future. Its both reactive and proactive at the same time. 
I don't have any problem with a farmer choosing who they let on their land. My problem is that in my opinion, there hasn't been enough education for land owners about how the birds don't feed in the same field for weeks on end. There are lots of guys here in SD that are getting turned down on fields simply because "family hunts", yet those fields will never get hunted. It's a localized problem, but its happening in the 2 or 3 counties of the state that have the highest numbers of resident birds, and the highest numbers of depredation issues. Couple that with guys locking up every field they can ask for, and its a waste of time to scout in some areas.
I don't want to see the GFP have to go begging the budget writers for another $500K because goose depredation complaints continue to be high. GFP already drilled 1400 nests this spring. They had guys spraying chemicals on soybeans and studying the effects on geese. They put fences up. All to appease land owners. I don't think its too much to ask for those land owners who got state assistance in the spring/summer to let guys on their fields or ponds to shoot some birds. 
I got turned down on a silage field last night because "my nephew duck hunts." I had a polite conversation with the owner and explained that I wasn't asking permission to hunt over water, and duck season wasn't open yet. We talked about geese, the problems they've been having with them in the area, and as I walked back to my truck from his deck, he asked me for my phone number and said if I don't hear from him by wednesday, to drop by again. Many land owners just don't realize what it is we hunters are looking for when we are scouting, and they may not understand how quick birds can move on from a field. That is the situation I would like to see change. The GFP plasters posters all over gas stations, grocery stores, sporting goods stores, etc. promoting the August season and offering a raffle for a new gun. Recruitment is great, but more guys running around getting permission for the same available fields isn't the answer.


----------



## walleyecandy

I agree dead geese dont breed! Shoot em now or in the spring! Gfp has enough b.s to deal with-let the farmers let you locals have a post planting season....bet u wont have trouble with permission then!!!!


----------



## the professor

walleyecandy said:


> I agree dead geese dont breed! Shoot em now or in the spring! Gfp has enough b.s to deal with-let the farmers let you locals have a post planting season....bet u wont have trouble with permission then!!!!


a spring season would probably be more effective, but not sporting, and it would have to happen before crops were seeded. Pair bonds tend to feed by themselves and be territorial, so feeds of dozens of birds would likely be non-breeders or migrators. Not the birds that the GFP wants targeted. I don't think they will let hunters pick off 1's and 2's off of rat huts with .22's either.
Also, I don't know too many farmers that would let hunters on their fields after they have seeded. 
If previous seasons statistics carry through this fall, we'll harvest around 100K resident geese this fall. Most being born and raised in SD; some will be trans migrants from SE ND or W MN, and some will be molt migrators. Most will be the exact birds the GFP wants us to target though. Honestly, we're all pretty lucky that the silage crop is sh!tty and there is little to no spilled grain in these silage fields, or the geese could be extremely spread out and even more difficult to hunt. SD hunters are pretty efficient when it comes to the number of hunters vs. number of birds harvested.


----------



## walleyecandy

Farmers are ok with some loss to deer or geese-bugs or drown out, but not 300yd circles. Everything has its place out there; rats, gophers, ticks, politicians, exc..... There will always be geese, there will always be farms, and in my opinion -and its ONLY mine, drilling eggs...whats the difference between that and picking an egg up and throwing it against a rock? Shooting geese off a rat hunt to me isn't reasonable -geese have webbed feet, they belong in water-if they stay there then great. I'm personally surprised farmers dont let their dogs loose on geese when they molt..... but dont kid yourself, not all farmers tolerate geese in their field ....I'm pretty sure more than 1 has ended up fertilizer ...


----------



## mntwinsfan

The difference between drilling eggs and throwing them on a rock is based on biology. If you destroy eggs, the parents can see that the eggs are ruined and they will renest. However, by drilling eggs, the parents do not realize that the eggs are ruined and will incubate until it is too late to renest.


----------



## walleyecandy

Thats kinda clever, not sure I believe they cant tell its rotten but doesn't matter. I dont want anyone thinking I'm anti hunter or geese, everything has its place. Keep shooting n pile em up! I hunt diving duck cause they look cool n fly fast, I get a kick outa it, and hunting later in the season means very little pressure from others. But to each their own.


----------



## Feathers

Walleyecandy you need to chill out man. :lol:

This wasn't an anti-farmer thread and you went off the deep end my friend. I think you have been sitting alone in your tractor a bit too long. :wink:


----------



## walleyecandy

Not alot of tractor driving this time of year but otherwise I agree, but it is irritating when i read ignorant comments from people that claim farmers are high n mighty rich jerks that work the system or whatever meanwhile, these same people want exclusive rights to go do whatever they want whenever they want.... Anyone can go RENT ground n farm if its that lucrative to farm.... I said my peace, I'm over it.


----------



## Buck25

walleyecandy said:


> Glad thats over with!


 :wink:

Walleyecandy please don't hunt me down and kill me. I am just jealous thats all.


----------



## walleyecandy

The thought never even crossed my mind!


----------



## Plainsman

I see a few people have said they don't get it. One mentioned he could not hunt, but four or five acres of beans just over the hill were wiped out. This is the only thing I can come up with: the state payment for depredation must be to profitable. That's all I can think of. I hear a lot of complaining, but the land is posted and no one gets on. It doesn't compute. My only answer I can think of is very very good depredation payments.

If anyone has another explanation I am all ears, because this isn't an answer I like.


----------



## Duckslayer100

I don't know about getting rich of depredation permits...unless someone is skewing their numbers and making bank.

The farmers I've talked to lately are so eager to get geese shot, they're practically willing to drive me out in the field and help me set up. I've had more than one "wink, wink, nudge, nudge" mention they'd dig a nice deep pit to throw the geese in so I could keep shooting.

I politely thanked them, but declined.

Ducks, sharpies, pheasants, deer...by and large, farmers can handle these critters in decent numbers. Heck, most welcome them. But resident Canada geese are a different story entirely. Unless Farmer Bob has been soured in the past by slob "hunters" or otherwise unsavory folk, I can't imagine you wouldn't be able to find land to get on this early season to shoot honkers. Simple as that.


----------

